# 1990 Maxima Starting Problems



## ShaunTN37683 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok guys this one has be puzzled as to where to even start to look at. I have a 1990 Maxima that has been running good since i bought it abought a month ago.

I drove it to town (about 20 miles from home) and drove fine, was in store for about 30 min, then when went to crank motor turned over hard but never would fire up. I checked spark and had fire on the plugs, 3/4 tank of gas, and seemed to have plenty of battery power to turn engine over. I did notice a little gas smell when I popped the hood, but went away very quickly. 

I got it cranked by spraying some carb and choke cleaner into the throttle body. (Disconnected where the air intake goes into the intake manifold and sprayed a little there) Ran really rough for about a minute but then smoothed out. Idled fine for about 10 min while I cleaned tools up and all. Drove home fine at speeds from 30-55 mph. 

When I got home turned car off and went to crank again. Started doing same thing. I pressed the gas pedal completely to the floor and held while cranking and she caught up. Was rough for a second and then smoothed out. I did this 3 or 4 times with all the same results. Once it smooths out seems to run fine. Can hold even high RPMs and stas smooth. I did notice that when its is at idle (1500 rpm) and i lightly press the gas it drops about 300 rpm and hesitates for just a second and then I have good response from there on out.

I am wondering if this sounds more of a fuel pump, injector, vaccum, or computer problem. Any suggestions on where to start or what may be the cause.

Thanks guys
Shaun from Tennessee


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like a cold start wire issue to me... don't know exactly why tho...

our cars have two start wires for some reason.. one "regular" and one cold start wire... might start looking there.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Check all your fluid levels. My car was doing the same thing and it turned out to be I was really low on antifreeze. Check your radiator also and your vacuum hoses.


----------



## ShaunTN37683 (Feb 22, 2005)

Will check these two things mentioned as soon as i finished here. I did notice that the coolings fans may not be kicking in. I am tracing that down now. 

Update on everything:

I went out next morning and cranked beautifuly. I went and did some intown running around getting parts and things like that. I replaced plugs and wires. When went to test drive it did same thing. Motor turing over but never cranking. I check and had spark. I pulled plug and had gas on the plugs. I then pulled the new cap I had put on (from autozone) and replaced with the old nissan cap. Fired right up. Let it warm up and then tried about 5 or 6 times and it cranked every time. I let sit about hour and cranked up again. Drove for about 30 minutes. Parked and tried to recrank, motor turned over but not starting. Same as usual. Went out this mornign and fired right up. I just finished pulling the codes on the ECCS and according to my Haynes manual got an all normal code. (5 Red and 5 Green Flashes).

Thanks to everybody for there help. This is my first time working on a nissan. I have been more of a muscle car type gear head and know a lot when it comes to the old school carbs and american V8 motors, but these imports are new to me.

:cheers:


----------



## ShaunTN37683 (Feb 22, 2005)

ShaunTN37683 said:


> Will check these two things mentioned as soon as i finished here. I did notice that the coolings fans may not be kicking in. I am tracing that down now.
> 
> Update on everything:
> 
> ...




Just and Additional note here:

All fans are working
Seems to have a short where the tempature sensor is at on the water inlet. I can move the wires right there and both fans kick on. I can turn the AC on and both fans work any way. Starting with no problems today. I am going to wait till it does not start again and see if any of those wires there has anythign to do with the ignition system also. There is about 8-10 wires running through diffent harnesses right in that area.

Oh the joys of wiring!! Anybody have a good wiring diagram for one of these cars? Haynes manual has light, radio and rear defrost but that is it. Oh what i would give to have a descent parts supply areound here, even more then that a good mechanic.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

definitely sounds like a temp sensor issue to me.. if you can jiggle the wires and get the fans to kick on, then it's the wiring or the plug itself.
those wires are often very brittle from age and can break easily. sounds to me like what's happened.

If the temp sensor is unplugged or the wires are broken, the ECU will think the engine is overheated and will run the fuel full rich and turn on the fans to try to bring down the temps... it may not start sometimes with the fuel that rich..

for a service manual, go to phatg20.net and sign up for an account.. you can then download the factory service manual with all the wiring diagrams you need.. get the '94 model, as it's the same as the 89-93 models, and it has the benefit of a searchable index in the back.


----------

